# 300 lbs giant on a jig !!!



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Here is Capt Dom's full report. 

Only fish of the day, here's the full report: 

It all finally sank in this morning, and man does it feel it good. I have had some rough luck up there so far, in 2 previous trips we had broken off 5 fish, 3 on the large side. 

The day started off very very slow. WQeather was awesome, no fog for a change, light SW breeze, just enough wind chop to make me think it would be an epic day.....not this day. We saw a grand total of 1 surface frenzy, and it turned out to be big bluefish. There were no signs of Charlie anywhere inside from Wood End out to fishing ledge, and back to the race. We decided to move out off PH into some bait and whales I marked earlier. There were two other boats working, both on the ball looking for a biggun', and no reports of any fish taken on the radio that we heard of. The guys opted to jig for the few marks I had down at 75 feet in 170 feet of water, and they stayed at it, working through all the dogfish... 

I moved down a few times as each stop over the very few decent marks produced nothing or a fouled dogfish for their efforts. We then bounced down for what would be the last drift, as it was approaching 2 oclock, and time to run back home after a long, fruitless day. I was actually already forming the SKUNK report in the back of my mind, when it happened. Mike came tight, and immediately we knew this was a good fish. I had the other 3 guys clear lines and the deck for what was gonna be a battle. 

Mike worked this fish like the seasoned pro he is, and had it to the boat in under an hour. That is when the fun really began, and the fish dug in, not budging the last 50 feet or so for over 2 plus hours. Every time Mike worked it to just shy of money shot time, the fish moved under the boat and sounded back to 50 feet. With a Saltiga 50 on light line and a long stick, it was one hell of an uphill battle getting that beast within range. 

Of course the poon was sitting in my garage, so I got on the horn to see if anyone could lend a poon, but nobody home out there. The crew of FOUR BUOYS came over to see if they could lend a hand, and we gladly accepted. They sent a crewman over to assist with the end game, and man was it needed. My one straight gaff was nowhere near the iron necessary to get into the boat, but it did the trick when this stubborn slob finally came up and gave me its chin.....OH YEAH. A 2nd and third gaff were quickly added, and then the struggle to get it over the gunnel ensued. WHen it finall y hit the deck, crew and captain were worn out but happy. Taped out at 77", and my estimate puts that fat bastid somewhere at 270 pounds!!!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Good lord........... 

Awsome story. the buildup was great.....

Now thats a some sweet ass bluefin tuna........ Way


----------



## nunae5 (Jul 9, 2008)

omg its huge awesome bro


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh no I didnt catch this I was reading this post from another thread.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah man!!!!!! Carve me some seshimi grade right there at the dock. Can't get any better than that.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice! Hefty work, but fun!!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Rods*

what are the numbers on those Loomis rods?


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

surf rat said:


> what are the numbers on those Loomis rods?


I didnt catch this I was reading this post from another thread.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Atta boy!


----------

